# Caida de voltaje en puente H???



## Ecj (Feb 16, 2011)

Buen dia. 

Verán estoy desarrollando el circuito de un puente H, siguiendo el plano de la imagen, y usando como transistores los darlington TIP122 Y TIP127. 
Finalmente la funcionalidad del circuito se cumple, el motor invierte su sentido de giro, pero no a la velocidad y fuerza normal sino mucho mas lento, al chequear el voltaje que le esta llegando al motor resulta que son 7.9v, cuando deberían ser 12v. 

Me gustaría que me ayudaran a saber como lograr evitar tanta caída de voltaje, el circuito es para usarlo en un carro, por lo que me queda muy complicado aumentar el voltaje de alimentación.



			
				Ecj dijo:
			
		

> al chequear el voltaje que le esta llegando al motor resulta que son 7.9v, cuando deberían ser 12v.



O puede existir otra forma de hacerlo que no me haga perder corriente y que cumpla el objetivo???


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cuanto consume el motor?


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Ecj,

si conectas al reves el motor es el mismo efecto?


----------



## Ecj (Feb 16, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Cuanto consume el motor?



Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, se trata de un motor pequeño que consume como maximo 2amp



Unikfriend dijo:


> Hi Ecj,
> 
> si conectas al reves el motor es el mismo efecto?



Si pasa exactamente lo mismo, aunque se nota que trabaja mejor en uno de sus sentidos


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 16, 2011)

Y la bonia esta expuesta como para revisar que no sea un detalle
de que el motor ya paso su vida util?


bobina sorry, jiji


----------



## Ecj (Feb 16, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> Y la bonia esta expuesta como para revisar que no sea un detalle
> de que el motor ya paso su vida util?
> 
> 
> bobina sorry, jiji



No el motor esta bien, ademas me sucede lo mismo con tres motores que tengo, asi que pienso que no es problema del motor, ademas cuando los conecto directamente a mi fuente de alimentación se sienten funcionar perfectamente.

Buscando otras opciones solo tengo estas: 

1. Hacer la inversion usando reles

2. Usar el siguiente circuito y reemplazar el pulsador por un transistor o algo por el estilo, puesto que mi pulsador no es apto para soportar esa carga. Pero este circuito me deja con dudas de que preste una excelente funcionalidad, su aplicacion es para usarlo como un elevavidrios de un carro. 

Que opinan ustedes sobre este circuito.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ese esquema tiene que funcionar. Cuanta tensión le aplicás en las resistencias que van a las bases para control?


----------



## Ecj (Feb 16, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ese esquema tiene que funcionar. Cuanta tensión le aplicás en las resistencias que van a las bases para control?



Inicilamente una señal de 5v, que es con la que quedaria finalmente, pero luego a lo que no me funciono, le aplique una señal de 12v, y tampoco obtuve mayores cambios


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 16, 2011)

Podes verificar qué tensiones hay en las patas del motor con respecto a tierra?


----------



## seaarg (Feb 16, 2011)

Ecj dijo:


> Si pasa exactamente lo mismo, aunque se nota que trabaja mejor en uno de sus sentidos



1)- Al ser transistores darlington, creo que tendrias 1.2v menos que la fuente. (0.6+0.6) Sin embargo no estoy plenamente seguro de lo que digo aqui.
2)- Que gire mejor para un lado que para otro, en mi caso fue sintoma de explosion de transistor driver inminente. (en tu caso quiza no tengas driver, chequea temperatura de los tr)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 16, 2011)

PD: y qué tensión queda entre CE del 2N2222 que está conduciendo.


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,
consumo de corriente varia al invertir el sentido?


----------



## Ecj (Feb 17, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Podes verificar qué tensiones hay en las patas del motor con respecto a tierra?



En las terminales del motor cuando no se encuentra conectado registran 7.9v
Cuando el motor se encuentra conectado y en funcionamiento elv oltaje se rebaja hasta 5.6v.

Ambos voltajes teniendo como voltaje de alimentacion 12v



seaarg dijo:


> 1)- Al ser transistores darlington, creo que tendrias 1.2v menos que la fuente. (0.6+0.6) Sin embargo no estoy plenamente seguro de lo que digo aqui.
> 2)- Que gire mejor para un lado que para otro, en mi caso fue sintoma de explosion de transistor driver inminente. (en tu caso quiza no tengas driver, chequea temperatura de los tr)



Buen dia gracias por tu respuesta. 

No estoy seguro pero creo que con transistor driver te refieres al 2N2222, eso es lo que me parece, pero ambos transistores estan bien, al igual que tambien chequee los darlington y estan perfectos, nada se ha dañado, creo que el que funcione un poco mejor para un lado que para el otro debe ser causa interna del motor


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,
Dijiste que tenias varios motores...
Y la especicacion del motor que dice?
pudiera ser por el devanado...


----------



## Ecj (Feb 17, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> Hi,
> Dijiste que tenias varios motores...
> Y la especicacion del motor que dice?
> pudiera ser por el devanado...



Hola. 
Pues mira los motores son todos igualitos, son para usar como los elevavidrios de un carro. 

Las unicas especificaciones que tienen a la vista son 12v y 2Amp,


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 17, 2011)

O sea estan echos para girar hacia los dos lados,
aparte ya lo conectaste directamente a 12V en ambas 
polaridades y funcionan correctamente.
Cuanta corriente consume directamente a 12V?


Y cuanto consume con el puente?

Debes de tener 4 valores para cada motor..


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 17, 2011)

Yo tengo el mismo problema.

Estoy usando un puente h con 4 MOSFETS (900V/6A) y utilizo un motor de 2 A.

Utilizo el IR2110 como driver, a la salida del puente tengo una señal de 10Vp (20Vpp)

La alimentación es de una bateria de carro.

Y al momento de conectar el motor el voltaje se me viene abajo hasta la mitad (10Vpp).

Se supone que esos MOSFETS me deben soportar esa corriente.

que puede estar pasando??


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 17, 2011)

hay varias verisones del 2N2222 necesitas buscar la especificacion 
exacta del componente que estas utilizando pero lo maximo creo que es 1 Amper,
Si el motor no trabaja como es debido con el puente H se debe a que no esta
recibiendo la corriente que necesita para trabajar y la caida de voltaje
es por el esfuerzo extra.

por que no ponen el esquematico completo o una foto.


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 17, 2011)

Adjunto la imagen de mi circuito.

Los MOSFETS no son los que muestro, los que tengo armado son 2SK2850

Segun el datasheet el Vds_max=900V e Ids_max=6 A

Debería funcionar sin problemas


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 17, 2011)

Con los mosfet no deberías tener problema, ya revisaste 
el votaje en la base de los cuatro mosfet cuando 
gira hacia un lado y a otro. de preferencia con un osciloscopio
para verificar que no haya ruido elecrico?


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 17, 2011)

Saludos.

Efectivamente, revise los 4 voltajes en el GATE de los 4 MOSFETS.

En los 2 de lado alto tengo 24 Vp con o sin motor
En los 2 del lado bajo tengo 12Vp con o sin motor

Si, mete ruido por la bobina del motor, pero ya le agregué unos filtros snubber


----------



## jjms (Feb 17, 2011)

Caida de voltaje en puente H???
Buen dia. 

Verán estoy desarrollando el circuito de un puente H, siguiendo el plano de la imagen, y usando como transistores los darlington TIP122 Y TIP127. 
Finalmente la funcionalidad del circuito se cumple, el motor invierte su sentido de giro, pero no a la velocidad y fuerza normal sino mucho mas lento, al chequear el voltaje que le esta llegando al motor resulta que son 7.9v, cuando deberían ser 12v. 

Me gustaría que me ayudaran a saber como lograr evitar tanta caída de voltaje, el circuito es para usarlo en un carro, por lo que me queda muy complicado aumentar el voltaje de alimentación.


hola Ecj
hace un tiempo atras estube diseñando un carrito a control enfocado a bajo costo, utilice motores de dvd, bateria de celular 3,7 vdc y un pic16f628a.
bueno el resultado con puente de H no fueron muy buenos, encontre drivers de motores(todo en uno logica+puente de H) de mejores prestaciones IC fabricados para el control de motores en dvd,equipos de musicas y otros. 
aqui en bolivia no son muy comerciales eso IC. pero encontre uno que me dio buenas prestancias,que es el ta7192s incluso con un potenciometro puedes variar un poco  la velocidad del motor con la entrada de referencia Vref.
aqui hay una referencia http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/Articulos/E-S/e-s.htm#17
busca el indice  017 - Driver para Motores CC.
adjunto archivo del fabricante.
si te sirve revisa bien el pdf del fabricante o tambien puedes buscar otra IC
ah modifique muchas cosas del circuito espuesto en Ucontrol para que funcione mi carrito.


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 17, 2011)

si el circuito esta armado como el diagrama deberia funcioar,
lo que podrian hacer es remover los TIP o mosfet que estan desactivados
cuando el motor gira mas lento. Estoy suponiendo que el ruido electrico
esta afectando la base de los transistores y por eso se esta frenando.
y pues lo de ley revisar que circuito este bien soldado y el cable
sea el adecuado para 2Amper, etc...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yo te hice una pregunta, qué tensión tenés cuando está funcionando el motor entre sus terminales y tierra. No qué tensión hay entre sus terminales 
Obviamente podrías hacerlo con relés, pero no creo que quieras ese tipo de solución.
Me gustaría mucho que contestes lo que te pregunté, de ahí puede venir alguna pista.


----------



## zaratustrax (Feb 17, 2011)

Saludos.

Resolví el problema de la caida de voltaje, bueno a medias.

Pero el problema estaba en los MOSFETS, de alguna manera no me permitían el paso de corriente. 

Aún tengo una caida de voltaje, pero es pequeña en comparación con los MOSFETS anteriores

Estoy usando los P60NF06 de 60V/60A con sus respectivos disipadores

Probé con una carga de 5Ω a 10W y se empieza a calentar inmediatamente, y el voltaje disminuye de 1 a 1.5V.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 17, 2011)

Esto es bueno, el ser ignorado, me releva de toda intervención  Gracias.


----------



## kiovanx (Jul 7, 2014)

igual es por el tipo de motor genralmente los carros bajan y suben los vidrios a diferente velocidad


----------

